# A few recent HDR's



## Brick (Feb 7, 2010)

There's not much activity in this forum but as HDR is my photography tool-of-choice, I figured I'd try to do my part to liven it up a bit.  Here are a few shots I've taken recently, C&C welcome

All taken with a d90 and Sigma 10-20mm, processed with Photomatix and Photoshop.  

As a matter of discussion, what programs do you all use for HDR noise reduction?  Until recently I used nothing, but I downloaded the Topaz DeNoise trial and used it on a few of these shots and relized how necessary it is.  I've tried out the noiseware trial as well with good results.


----------



## loki05 (Feb 7, 2010)

I am feelin your pix! Especially the last one (not sure about the wood/deck on the right corner) ...great stuff!  :thumbup:


----------



## Kirchhofer (Feb 8, 2010)

Great use of HDR.


----------



## fokker (Feb 8, 2010)

All looking really good, you obviously have a good handle on making a realistic but yet interesting looking HDR photo.


----------



## Brick (Feb 8, 2010)

loki05 said:


> (not sure about the wood/deck on the right corner)



*sigh* yeah that's my least favorite part of that picture as well.  I had thought about cropping it but I didn't like it as much.  The deck jutted out past the railing so my options were limited as far as shooting without it in the shot.

Railing + tripod + 10mm = frustration.  Since then I bought a Gorillapod so that I can attach it to railings.  I'm not sure it'll keep the camera steady enough, but we'll see when I get a chance to use it.

Thanks to all for the compliments.


----------



## ottor (Feb 9, 2010)

NIce processing - are these your typical 3 diff exposure blended shots for HDR ?

tks,

r


----------



## Brick (Feb 9, 2010)

ottor said:


> NIce processing - are these your typical 3 diff exposure blended shots for HDR ?
> 
> tks,
> 
> r



All but the 3rd one are 3 exposure HDR's.  The third one I was hiking in CO without a tripod so I had to use a single raw.


----------



## theMediumStream (Feb 10, 2010)

The first one of the building looks really cool! Is it me or do those clouds look like something out of an N64 game? Haha. =P


----------



## CNCO (Feb 10, 2010)

good job on the first one. the second not my choice but ok. the 3rd one is unique but as you mentioned its just a single image and not true 3 different shots with various exposure. now for the last one, there is alot going on as far as the trees are blurred. i love the texture on the water especially the sun reflection. i dont have much of a problem with the decking there. here is an option. mask just the decking and create a whole new hdr photo. then merge the scene with the decking and see if that helps.


----------



## billy_the_kid43 (Feb 11, 2010)

Number one is my fav.  The second one has a red light on the left that I would have edited out because it is distracting.  Otherwise it is a fantastic shot.  I really like how you can follow the lights around the curves of the road.


----------



## Shocknawe (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice work, I dabble in HDR from time to time as well I really like the effect, you did well.....and really? 1 image or 3? when you know what you're doing like you obviously do its doesn't matter 1 or 3. I hate the pissing contests that come up over this 1 or 3 image debate its silly...bottom line if you know your sh*t use 1 image save memory IMO there's no difference- again provided the "artist" knows what he/she is doing.

Good job.:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 11, 2010)

#3 is stunning! love it!...and the water on #4 is a trip haha..


----------



## Brick (Feb 13, 2010)

billy_the_kid43 said:


> Number one is my fav. The second one has a red light on the left that I would have edited out because it is distracting. Otherwise it is a fantastic shot. I really like how you can follow the lights around the curves of the road.



Good call, I'm honestly not sure why I didn't think to do that.




Shocknawe said:


> Nice work, I dabble in HDR from time to time as well I really like the effect, you did well.....and really? 1 image or 3? when you know what you're doing like you obviously do its doesn't matter 1 or 3. I hate the pissing contests that come up over this 1 or 3 image debate its silly...bottom line if you know your sh*t use 1 image save memory IMO there's no difference- again provided the "artist" knows what he/she is doing.
> 
> Good job.:thumbup:




Agreed and thanks 



PerfectlyFlawed said:


> #3 is stunning! love it!...and the water on #4 is a trip haha..



Thank you! And it's actually a thin layer of ice.  Gotta love mother nature and her unexpected surprises.


----------



## thomas.corbett (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the way that #1 really showcases the building. and its lights.


----------



## ottor (Mar 9, 2010)

Shocknawe said:


> .....and really? 1 image or 3? when you know what you're doing like you obviously do its doesn't matter 1 or 3. I hate the pissing contests that come up over this 1 or 3 image debate its silly...bottom line if you know your sh*t use 1 image save memory IMO there's no difference- again provided the "artist" knows what he/she is doing.
> 
> Good job.:thumbup:


 
Yea ... 1 image or 3... a rather simple and harmless question.. I know how to do 3 merged images, but if there was another technique out there that I could learn from, .. I'll ask.

Not every question that comes up is meant to generate a pissin' match.. some are meant to simply learn from... a huge advantage in participating in forums where skill levels are all over the board..


----------

